# Book suggestions for a young (Catholic) Christian



## David (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a young female friend whose birthday is coming up very shortly. As she is starting to read the Bible for herself, I was thinking of something to help her learn and grow, like Grudem's Systematic Theology, or maybe a good devotional, but I'm ultimately unsure.

I don't think she would have any problems with Protestant theology, as she attends a private Protestant school, but I want to avoid anything that might come across as blatantly anti-Catholic. At the same time, I don't want to give her a book that will support any unbiblical Catholic views.

Does anybody have some suggestions?


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 7, 2009)

ESV Study Bible


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2009)

Chippy said:


> ESV Study Bible



That's actually a great suggestion. But do Catholics stick to one particular Bible version, or are they happy to use modern ones?


----------



## johnbugay (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd recommend Michael Horton's "Putting Amazing Back into Grace." In the first chapter, he walks through the Reformation "Solas," and the reasons for these, and then he walks through the doctrines of Grace, in a way that's very easy for young people to understand. He even has study questions at the end of each chapter, and a section for further reading.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 7, 2009)

Grudem's systematic theology was cut down and ''Bible doctine'' is the same content only smaller. As for devotional.... Anything by R.C. Sproul is good. Holliness of God than Choosen by God... then ''What is Reformed Theology''. Then ''willing to Believe''. that combination is deadly!


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Grudem's systematic theology was cut down and ''Bible doctine'' is the same content only smaller.



Sorry, but what do you mean that it was "cut down"? Was it refuted, or are you referring to the fact that Bible Doctrine is made from the same material? Just to clarify.

If the latter is the case, Bible Doctrine looks like a more suitable alternative.


----------



## Paul Trask (Dec 7, 2009)

Philip Yancey's book _What's So Amazing About Grace?_


----------



## Jack K (Dec 7, 2009)

David said:


> Chippy said:
> 
> 
> > ESV Study Bible
> ...



Lots of Catholics use the newer Bible versions. Even though the Catholic canon adds some books you won't find in the ESV, only a really serious Catholic will care.

The ESV Study Bible suggestion sounds great to me. Superb notes and articles. And since you're giving a Bible, which she's already decided to read, it shows you've noticed what she likes rather than picking something you like. Always a good move. The Bible feels less preachy, while actually preaching better than anything else.


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2009)

Jack K said:


> David said:
> 
> 
> > Chippy said:
> ...



Excellent. This may be the way to go then. I had thought some of the same things about a study Bible, after the suggestion. It's a great way to get her some good theology now, and it's a gift she would really use.

Does the ESV contain Reformed theology?


----------



## Andres (Dec 7, 2009)

-----Added 12/7/2009 at 09:01:07 EST-----



David said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > David said:
> ...



Most definitely. It's the bible isn't it?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Many Good suggestions here.

It would depend somewhat on the background and maturity of this young lady.

If you are looking at this as a gift and a ministry, and she did not have a good, readable, usable Bible, the Thompson Chain Reference leather is an excellent choice with name inscription.

(It is likely an ESV format will be published in Thompson Chain Reference soon).

That will probably cost about $70 USD.

With that, I would couple a couple books or booklets. 

1) The Shorter Catechism (postcard size, use as a bookmark in her bible) Amazon.com: The Shorter Catechism, Vol. 10 (9780851512655): Westminster Assembly: Books

2) Knowing God, JI Packer http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/1857/nm/Knowing_God
3) The Holiness of God, RC Sproul http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/2965/nm/The_Holiness_of_God_Paperback_

If I only had money for one item I would get the Shorter Catechism (about $1) and put it in the Bible as a bookmark and then write a spiritual-centered note, calling attention to Scripture inside the Bible cover page.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Dec 7, 2009)

Paul Trask said:


> Philip Yancey's book _What's So Amazing About Grace?_



Is that orthodox?

My father in law who is a very liberal ELCA pastor recommended that book to me. I didn't read it because he recommended it and I don't trust his view of right and wrong.

I couldn't imagine that he would recommend an orthodox book to me.

--------------------------------------

Here's a great one. There may be a point or two against Rome but it's all within a good context:

Amazon.com: Holy Spirit (Puritan Paperbacks: Treasures of John Owen for Today's Readers) (9780851516981): John Owen: Books


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 7, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> Paul Trask said:
> 
> 
> > Philip Yancey's book _What's So Amazing About Grace?_
> ...





I too would not recommend Mr. Yancey's book, _What's so Amazing about Grace?_ (to anyone).


----------



## thegospel (Dec 7, 2009)

The type of book that you want to get for your friend depends on her spiritual state and current understanding of scripture. From your comments it seems that she is either a young believer or one that is "seeking". 

May RC's book "Choosing my Religion" or some of the the "Introductory" resources recommended by Monergism books:

*Basic Christianity | John Stott 
Bible Overview | Steve Levy 
Christian Beliefs | Wayne Grudem (This book was mentioned earlier)
Christian Life | Sinclair Ferguson 
God's Big Picture | Vaughan Roberts 
Truth for All Time | John Calvin *

I think you may want a book that is written in contemporary english usage. One of my personal favorites is Alliene's "Sure Guide to Heaven" or Guthrie's "The Christian's Great Interest", but you want to make sure that they will be dedicated to reading it because the reading can be difficult at times. Also McMahon's "Eternity Weighed in the Balance" is a great book for those who are seeking and desire to be a Christian.

If you are thinking of a devotional that would go along with bible reading/study then I would recommend D.A. Carson's two volume set "For the Love of God", which is a devotional that will take a person through the bible in a year. You can purchase the volumes seperately.


----------



## David (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought her a copy of Bible Doctrine by Wayne Grudem, which I gave to my friend at her party last night. She loved it.

Thanks a lot for the suggestions, guys.


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 21, 2009)

"Redemption accomplished and applied"-John Murray


----------

